# Harvesting...!!!!.HELP!!!! BUDS SMELL GRASSY AFTER TRIMMING



## JDawg701 (Mar 22, 2009)

i trimmed my plants and set them to dry this is my first time well....before i cut them down they smelled really good and had a skunky smell after i trimmed it and hung it to dry now the buds that i triimed smell like a grassy green smell like it doesnt even smell like weed anymore it smells all greeny like freshly cut plants or something like i get the fact i just cut it fresh but shouldnt my buds smell more like weed instead of some greeny grassy smell ??? im starting to think its gonna taste like that and smell like that the whoile time if it does no one will wanna smoke somehing that smells like a grassy plant smell.....can ayone tell me if this is a normal smell when trimming the plants cause it did smell nice n skunky till i trimmed all the leafs now it just smells like a weird grassy smell it dont even smell like theres any thc or any skunk smell to it anymore .............thanks for all ur help


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 22, 2009)

JDawg701 said:


> i trimmed my plants and set them to dry this is my first time well....before i cut them down they smelled really good and had a skunky smell after i trimmed it and hung it to dry now the buds that i triimed smell like a grassy green smell like it doesnt even smell like weed anymore it smells all greeny like freshly cut plants or something like i get the fact i just cut it fresh but shouldnt my buds smell more like weed instead of some greeny grassy smell ??? im starting to think its gonna taste like that and smell like that the whoile time if it does no one will wanna smoke somehing that smells like a grassy plant smell.....can ayone tell me if this is a normal smell when trimming the plants cause it did smell nice n skunky till i trimmed all the leafs now it just smells like a weird grassy smell it dont even smell like theres any thc or any skunk smell to it anymore .............thanks for all ur help


 

Go here .... read what you find. 

http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj009.htm

Also, did you fully flush before you harvested?


----------



## JDawg701 (Mar 22, 2009)

all im trying to figure out is if the bud i trimmed will go back to its original smell.....before i trimmed it well it smelled nice and skunky after i trimmed the leafs off everywhere aroun dthe bud i smelled the bud and it smelled grassy like a freshly cut grass or something i couldnt really smell the skunk smell anymore....all im asking is if this is normal for a bud after you trimm it.....is it normal to smell all grassy and green after i trimm......?????will the bud go back to its original smell once its done full drying ?


----------



## amsterdayum (Mar 22, 2009)

it wont have that weed smell unless u cure it, it also wont taste good, after there dry put them in an airtight container for a few weeks and open the jar every day for a few mins to air them out within 2 weeks or so u will get that smell back


----------



## JDawg701 (Mar 22, 2009)

so ur saying once i let them dry out i gotta put them in a container for a few weeks ???? is this wut everyone is suppose to do i was just told you dry it for a few days once there dry there ready for smoking ????? i didnt know that you HAVE to cure them so that you get that good taste and smell back ????? so if i dont put them in a container for a few weeks the buds are gonna keep that grassy smell and taste weird??


----------



## amsterdayum (Mar 22, 2009)

yep also in my opinion after u cure them there more potent. you should cure for like 2 weeks and theyll get that smell ur lookin for


----------



## spindoktor (Mar 22, 2009)

dude..... how have you been on the RUI system for so long and not have read about curing..... there is SOOOOOOOO much information on this site that you should have definetly noticed people always asking about curing or their weed smelling like grass. Its pretty natural, usually only the skunks still decently smell after trimming. Its the chloraphyl escaping the plant as it drys which is the green chemical in plants that has that grass clipping smell. Good luck chief and happy smoking.


----------



## Cheeese (Mar 22, 2009)

seriously lol

cure the weed


----------



## atrumblood (Mar 22, 2009)

HAHA!, wow ok 

Learn to read all the steps. Not 1235.....your missing a step!
lol


----------



## johnwashburnx30 (Mar 22, 2009)

rude people who call themselves stoners........?? peace brah. 

but hey at least they were full of some knowledge right? they just chose to share it in a very ego driven way.

ive been on this site for a long time and i didnt know that curing was a must either. if you want you can actually take bud right off the plant and smoke it. its just more potent, tastier and smellier after u cure it. but i had forgotten all about the grassy smell, (this is only my second time) first time i remember now it was all grassy smelling, i dried it in the trunk of my car. then had it in sip up bags. cant remember if it ever got its smell back tho, i remember smoking it and getting high tho lol.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 22, 2009)

JDawg701 said:


> so ur saying once i let them dry out i gotta put them in a container for a few weeks ???? is this wut everyone is suppose to do i was just told you dry it for a few days once there dry there ready for smoking ????? i didnt know that you HAVE to cure them so that you get that good taste and smell back ????? so if i dont put them in a container for a few weeks the buds are gonna keep that grassy smell and taste weird??


i only dry for 2-4 days and cure for a month or so i dont like to dry long it makes the bud have a grassier smell..im harvest in april or may and im ganna break a branch off a put it straight into curing without drying it ill just cure it for a month and half or so..i know cannabis clubs do that and it keeps the bud fresh and its that sticky icky..to dry it get an air tight jar and keep it in there but open once a day for at least 30 minutes and up to 1 1/2 hours


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 22, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> *i only dry for 2-4 days* and cure for a month or so i dont like to dry long it makes the bud have a grassier smell..*im harvest in april or may and im ganna break a branch off a put it straight into curing without drying *it ill just cure it for a month and half or so..i know cannabis clubs do that and it keeps the bud fresh and its that sticky icky


 
That is a *VERY* good way to get mold. 

Follow the link ... learn it, live it, love it. 

http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj009.htm


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 22, 2009)

JDawg701 said:


> all im trying to figure out is if the bud i trimmed will go back to its original smell.....before i trimmed it well it smelled nice and skunky after i trimmed the leafs off everywhere aroun dthe bud i smelled the bud and it smelled grassy like a freshly cut grass or something..


 
After proper drying and proper curing it should smell more like it used to but it will not smell exactly like it used to. 

After you harvest and begin to dry the bud evaporates moisture into the air and with the breakdown process having begun it carries with it certain odors that can be more powerful and different than what you previously smelled. 

Also because there is a breakdown/alteration of chemicals in the bud occurring the odor of the bud will change somewhat no matter how well you dry and cure. It has to happen since the plant is no longer what it once was, a living plant, and is now in essence a dead plant with its chemical makeup changing.

Just follow the link I posted and read the information, it is not long, only a page, and do what it says as closely as you possibly can and you will end up with the very best results that you can possibly get given your conditions. It will not assure that your cured bud will smell exactly like your growing plants did but it will be the best it can possibly be. 

Also try to make an effort to do what has been proven to be the best and what is done by the very best growers in the world rather than listen to people who say, well I do this, if it differs from what is found using the link I supplied. This place is full of experts who, well to be blunt they dont know dick. 

Take the proven route. If you do you will be more than happy you did.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 23, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> That is a *VERY* good way to get mold.
> 
> Follow the link ... learn it, live it, love it.
> 
> http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mj009.htm


nope no mold just lots of crystals u should try it bud


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Brick Top*
> _That is a *VERY* good way to get mold.
> 
> Follow the link ... learn it, live it, love it.
> ...


 


HomeGrown420baby said:


> nope no mold just lots of crystals u should try it bud


 
I have done this for 37 years and I have seen what you do produce mold like mad. How you have managed to luck out doing what you do is impossible for me to guess but I have in the past done close to what you do and ended up with moldy bud and I have known a good number of people that did like or close to what you do and ended up losing an entire crop to moldy bud and I have read untold numbers of messages written by people who did like you or close to what you do and ended up losing an entire crop or much of an entire crop to moldy bud. 

I honestly hope that you luck continues to hold but after nearly four decades of experience I will not make the mistake of duplicating your way of drying/curing. 

There is far too much well I do it this way information on sites like this and far to little expert advice being handed out. I learned a long time ago to listen to and learn from the experts and that is who I rely on for information and advice rather than someone who says well I do it this way. 

Then I pass on that information/advice and if someone is not willing to accept it that is their decision to make and I wish them the best but I do have to pity them for being unwilling or unable to learn from experts and from people with vastly more experience than they possess.
 
You mentioned crystals, well they are already there before drying and curing, just in a slightly different form, so your method in no way creates them or increases their numbers so they are irrelevant to the topic of drying/curing because they will either be there to dry and cure or they will not be there to dry and cure and if they are there or are not there is totally dependent on genetics and growing and not at all on drying/curing.


----------



## amcgin02 (Mar 23, 2009)

Damn that was crazy bro, GET'EM!!!


----------



## Severiously Dank (Mar 23, 2009)

I feel for ya. I allegedly finished my first tomato grow and I had the same scare just this week! I thought I would have some severiously dank ta'maters from the smell when i picked em. But then it smelled leafy and gross. Research and consultation with other tomato enthusiasts has me confident that the curing process will make it all good in the hood and bring the smell you hope for right back. Good luck!


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 23, 2009)

BRICKTOP-well call me an expert cuz i dry for 2-4 days then cure for a month and dont get mold...WHAT DO U DO?


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 23, 2009)

the link u posted says dry for a week or two i thinks thats to long..i'd say till the bud is dry on the outside not until the stem cracks then it get to dry and u loose that sticky goey-ness..What do u personally do?


----------



## amsterdayum (Mar 24, 2009)

my first grow i made the mistake of drying for 4 day and curing for a month after and guess what???? bud rot!!... never made that mistake again so i dry for 6-10 days and cure for 3-6 weeks and i never have any probs


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 24, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> BRICKTOP-well call me an expert cuz i dry for 2-4 days then cure for a month and dont get mold...WHAT DO U DO?


 
I follow the following information. Let me know what you think of it. 


*Marijuana*

*Manicuring, Drying, And Curing Marijuana*


 
*Right after all* the plants have been harvested, it is time to manicure them. Manicuring is simply cutting off the leaves that were growing from the buds. Cut off all the leaves surrounding the bud, so that just the bud remains.

Work over a glass table or some kind of smooth flat surface. This will make it easy to collect all the material that has been cut away from the buds. It is lower in THC than the buds, but rather than throw it away, you can use it to make hash oil. 

When manicuring the buds, use a pair of scissors with small blades (to reach hard to get leaves) that is comfortable on your hands. If you have a small crop, you can handle the plants with you bare hands. With a large crop, wear powder free latex gloves. 

*The latex gloves* will collect trichome resin in a similar manner to the way live marijuana plants are rubbed to make hashish. The latex gloves have to be powder free or the powder will get mixed into the resin. 

Do not touch anything other than the plants once you have put the gloves on. If you have to do something, remove the gloves you are wearing and put them in a plastic bag, prior to doing whatever it is that has to be done. 

When finished, put on a pair of new gloves. Material on the first pair can be collected later. When you are finished manicuring all the plants, remove the gloves and place them in a plastic bag (to catch resin that drops off). 

*Put the plastic* bag with the gloves in a freezer for 2-3 hours. The trichome resin can easily be peeled from the frozen latex gloves and consumed the same way you would use hashish. 

If absolutely necessary, you can wait to manicure the buds. However, the job will take more time if you wait. Manicuring right after the plants are harvested will also speed the drying process. 

Instead smoking marijuana directly after it is harvested and manicured, it is best to dry and cure it. Some new growers might be in such a rush to try the marijuana that they don't want to dry the crop, or they might be tempted to put buds in a microwave oven to dry them out. 

 
*Drying Marijuana After Harvest*

You probably don't want to smoke marijuana that is harsh and bad tasting. If you do not take time to dry the bud, you will not get the best possible smell and taste your crop is capable of producing. 
Proper drying and curing will also ensure maximum potency of the marijuana you have grown. Marijuana is not potent just after harvest. Some of the THC is in a non-psychoactive acidic form. Drying marijuana the right way will convert the non-psychoactive acidic compounds into psychoactive THC. 

The area where the drying is done should be dark. Light and high temperatures (higher than about 80 degrees) will cause THC to break down into less desirable chemicals, this will lower the potency of the finished product. 

*A good way* to dry the crop is to hang the buds upside-down by the stem, from some string or wire. The drying marijuana must have some circulation blowing over it at all times. A gentle breeze that circulates over all the plants is necessary. 

A fan or two will circulate air within the drying room. Fans will aid in drying the plants evenly, and reducing the chances of mold. If mold starts and is allowed to grow, it might ruin all of your crop. Mold looks like white fuzz and has an odor that is unpleasant. 

You will have to keep the temperature and humidity within a certain range for optimal results. Conditions should remain constantly somewhere within the following ranges, temperature should be between 65-75 degrees F, relative humidity should be between 45%-55%. 

*At temperatures lower* than 65 degrees, drying time will be lengthened. At temperatures higher than 75 degrees, the heat will cause the outer portion of the bud to dry quicker than the inner part, and the taste will suffer. 

At humidity levels lower than 45%, the marijuana will dry too fast and the taste will suffer. At humidity levels higher than 55%, the marijuana will take a long time to dry, and it will be prone to mold.

Keep a hygrometer and a thermometer in the drying area, close to the plants. A hygrometer will allow you to keep an eye on the relative humidity level in the room and a thermometer will display the temperature. Some hygrometers




have built in thermometers so you can measure the temperature and humidity together. 

*Depending on the* time of year and your location, a heater or an air conditioner may be necessary to adjust the temperature. To control humidity, a dehumidifier can lower humidity and a humidifier can be used to raise humidity. There are warm mist humidifiers and cool mist humidifiers. 

A warm mist humidifier will raise the temperature while a cool mist humidifier will not affect the temperature. There are also humidifiers that allow you to switch between warm or cool mist. If you are going to purchase a humidifier for this purpose, take your climate into consideration and buy an appropriate humidifier. 

Warm mist models will actually heat the water and release warm humidity. Cool mist water isn't cooled, it just means that water is not heated. In most cases a cool mist will work best. To be safe you can get a humidifier that lets you switch between warm and cool mist. 

 
*Curing Marijuana*

It will take at least a week or two to dry the crop with temperatures between 65-75 degrees F and relative humidity between 45%-55%. You will know when the marijuana is dry if the stems snap or break (rather than fold) when they are bent. Try smoking a small bud (1/2 gram or less) in a joint to be sure it is dry enough. 

At this time, small buds will be dry enough to smoke. But larger buds should be cured (slow dried) to ensure that the marijuana is as potent and tasty as possible. If necessary, you can set aside buds that are less than 1/2 gram for smoking, while larger buds cure. 

The cure lasts a week or two. The aim of what you are doing is evenly finishing the slow dry process, so that mold will not grow when the buds are stored long term. Also, by the end of the cure, any remaining inactive THC will be converted to active THC (that increases potency). 

*To cure the crop*, you will need one or more containers made out of glass or plastic. Some people say plastic can impart a taste to the marijuana. Personally, plastic containers that some types of roll your own tobacco are sold in, have no negative effect on the taste. 

Containers that have a rubber seal work best, but any type of container with a tight fitting lid will do. One quart canning jars do a very good job if you are curing a few pounds or less. They have a rubber seal and hold 2 or more ounces of marijuana per one quart jar. 

When curing quantities in excess of a few pounds, large (over 40 quarts) plastic storage boxes




are recommended. They are not air tight, but will do the job when smaller air tight containers are not practical. 

*Gently place your* marijuana in the containers (cut buds to size if the are too big to fit in the container) and put the top on. Store the containers in a dark area where the temperature is between 50-65 degrees and the humidity is between 40%-60%. 

You will have to open the containers for a few minutes to allow moisture to escape by fanning with your hand. If any moisture builds up on the inside of the cap on your container, wipe it off. Do this preferably 2-6 times daily, at regular 4-12 hour intervals. 

You should also re-arrange the buds by giving them a quarter-turn once a day. This will ensure that different parts of the buds are exposed to the air in the container. Keep up this routine for 7-10 days. When properly dried, marijuana will burn evenly when smoked in a joint (if stems are removed). 

*The taste will* be as good as it can be, and the THC will have reached a point where it is ready to be ingested or stored. You can keep any marijuana that will be consumed within a few months (1 year maximum) in the same containers used for curing, without having to keep opening them to release moisture. 

If the marijuana is to be stored for more than a few months, you can use a vacuum sealer (designed for storing food) to seal the marijuana in an airtight environment. If stored in a dark area that is between 40-55 degrees F, the marijuana in vacuum sealed plastic will remain potent for up to 5 years. 

Dry marijuana can be stored in a frost-free freezer, but some of the THC on the outer part of the buds may be damaged when frozen. A refrigerator is in the right temperature range but they tend to be humid (unless you can control the humidity). 

*If stored in* an area of high humidity for months or years, even vacuum sealed marijuana can eventually become as humid as the surrounding air. This will necessitate drying it again before smoking. But, unless mold develops, humidity itself will not degrade the THC or make the marijuana any less potent. 

Light will degrade some of the THC, so dark containers can be used for storage. If you place the marijuana in a see through container, it will have to be located in a dark area that is not exposed to light or high temperatures. 

Always make sure to properly dry your marijuana prior to storage, if you grow your own or if the stuff you have is very moist. And remember that to preserve marijuana potency at a maximum level, keep any exposure to air, heat, and light at a minimum. 

I did pretty much what is written above for a long time and then adapted what I did slightly to follow what is stated above and it works perfectly and I believe it to be as good of a system for drying and curing as can be found. 

But after all what do I know, I have only done this for 37 years now? 

I am curious, are you even 37 years old let alone grown for 37 years?


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 24, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> *the link u posted says dry for a week or two i thinks thats to long*..i'd say till the bud is dry on the outside not until the stem cracks then it get to dry and u loose that sticky goey-ness..


 
Depending on the size and density of each different average bud size per grow drying time can vary somewhat so a range is given. If you have tiny air filled buds they will of course dry faster than large heavy dense buds will. 

But if you have a good harvest a week or two is not to long if your conditions are correct. If you have large thick heavy dense buds and your conditions are correct for properly drying your harvest it is impossible for you to have properly dried bud in 2 to 3 days. 

If you have dry bud in 2 to 3 days your humidity level was WAY to low or your temperature was WAY to high or both were WAY off. The result is that your bud will not be all that it can be, it will not taste as good as it can and you can lose potency too. 

Only through proper drying techniques can you turn your harvest into all that it can be. 

Of course it is more than just obvious that you honestly believe that you know vastly more than experts on marijuana know and are one of those who tell other people to do things the way that you have decided on your own to be best but unlike you I believe in helping people with the best possible information and advice that can be found so that is what I share with people.


----------



## SCORPIO13 (Mar 24, 2009)

I use the information on the web site that brick top is giving out and I have had outstanding results. That website is where I get most of my info from and it has not failed me yet.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 24, 2009)

SCORPIO13 said:


> I use the information on the web site that brick top is giving out and I have had outstanding results. That website is where I get most of my info from and it has not failed me yet.


 


It is expert advice and you cannot go wrong following expert advice. 

You will only go wrong if you take the advice of people on sites like this who say well I do this or I do that.


----------



## Kriegs (Mar 24, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> It is expert advice and you cannot go wrong following expert advice.
> 
> You will only go wrong if you take the advice of people on sites like this who say well I do this or I do that.


Word... and I've seen enough of BT's input to know it's good, and always written in English to boot.

Personally, once I've built up a nice stash doing it the right way like it's laid out here, I might play around with other experiments... but until then...

That said, I don't see any harm in quick drying a little bit just to check it out. Just keep it in perspective (hard for some, I know). Knowing it's not all it could be just gives me more motivation to do it right for 99% of the crop. I quick-dried a little off mine tonight -- smokes smooth, nice head-high after 3 hits... better than a lot of shit I've seen over my 30+ years of smoking.


----------



## weedyoo (Mar 24, 2009)

sounds like they were not done 

my shit stinks dry or not cured or not


----------



## _secret (Mar 24, 2009)

weedyoo said:


> sounds like they were not done
> 
> my shit stinks dry or not cured or not


i smell shit alright...


----------



## darthCannabis (Mar 24, 2009)

Well the thing is all weed have different smells. Some smell like pine trees and some smell like freshly cut grass. Even though it smells like grass it will smoke wonderfully. Don't lose your head over the smell of the plant. After its done drying and curing in a air lock jar smoke it. I think you'll be impressed by the way it smokes. Happy smoke trails  Peace


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 25, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I follow the following information. Let me know what you think of it.
> 
> 
> *Marijuana*
> ...


coo good info but whats up with all the bs at the end i never said i know everything.. im telling u what i do ur the one acting like u know everything but u just post and get info from websites.. i can do that to..age dont mean nothing get a job growing or working at a cannabis club. i did thats how i know what i know. I dry till the weed is dry on the outside not until i can crack the branch thats takes away freshness..and thats what u do wait till the branch cracks right? well ur shit coulda been fresher..thats good u have grown for 37years good 4u but that doesnt mean u know everything and im telling u i dry for 3-5days and cure for longer with no damn mold..try it then we'll talk


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 25, 2009)

u sound like u think u know to much..try what i said then u can talk shit if i lead u in the wrong direction


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 25, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> coo good info but whats up with all the bs at the end i never said i know everything.. im telling u what i do ur the one acting like u know everything but u just post and get info from websites..


 
So you want to know what is up? I guess I will have to tell you. 

I never said that you have claimed to know everything. I said that you concocted your own system and it is contrary to that of what experts in growing marijuana have learned and teach. 

You claimed that I find information from websites, as if expert information is somehow less than accurate just because it comes from a website, but I had previously stated that previous to having found said information I had already been using a system that was very close to the information I later found and then I altered what I did to be in line with the expert information. 

I also stated that unlike you I share expert information and do not tell people to do what I have concocted myself but to instead do what experts in growing marijuana say is the very best thing that someone can do and all I add to that is that I follow what they teach and that it works perfectly. 

I also added that unlike you my only desire it to help those who need instruction by supplying them with the very best of advice while you instead tell them what you do, that experts and myself and others here have said is a sure fire way to end up with moldy bud, and you mislead them with horrible advice. 

I most sincerely hope that was clear enough for you. I would express myself monosylabically if it were possible in an attempt to further assist you in possibly being able to understand what I write but frankly attempting to think down to your level causes me to suffer headaches and low-grade nausea.


----------



## Brick Top (Mar 25, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> u sound like u think u know to much..try what i said then u can talk shit if i lead u in the wrong direction


 
I need not try what you now do because decades ago before I had learned very much about this sort of thing I tried it and learned that it is a sure fire way to end up with moldy bud and also because experts in growing marijuana clearly state that what you do is a sure fire way to end up with moldy bud. 

But once again it is evident that you want and need to believe that you know vastly more than true experts in growing marijuana know and also vastly more than someone with 37 years of experience in growing marijuana knows. 

Since that is what you need to believe than by all means cling to your delusion but it would be kind of you if you were to not attempt to mislead others and try to get them to follow in your footsteps. 

Sites like this have a purpose and that is to share factual knowledge and to advance others base of knowledge and spreading falsehoods and incorrect information that will bring about disastrous results impedes the furtherance of factual knowledge and harms others.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 25, 2009)

dude u sure got alot to say even tho u dont know what the hell ur talking about..and i write like this cuz its faster and im not tryin to make it perfect..anyways im telling u what i do and i dont get any mold on my shit.. i dont give a damn what u think i came on here saying what i do i coulda just as easily took ur route and posted some shit from a website but i wanted people to understand that i dry less and cure more and it works for me if u dont like what i say then dont even try it i dont care dude im telling u what i do not telling u to do it


----------



## dankmango (Mar 27, 2009)

it works with little baby nugs maybe, but not a jar full if you get good harvest's bro. keep growin n you'll learn homegrown. buds contain 75% water n other vapor stuff it in and if you dont dry it all the way out you dont have real chronic. prolly taste like schwag


----------



## jimisimmortal (Mar 27, 2009)

bricktop you showing how truly small time you are,you claim to be experienced but you store your weed in jars?lol, you must grow pissy little plants,or very few plants if you store the shit in jars,i mean how many jars you got? personally i measure experience in plants not years,i started when i was 14 and have been growing for 14 years,a mate in his sixties taught me everything,and he too had been growing since he was 14,that first year me and him alone harvested more than 2 thousand plants and yeilded around 900 pound,how many jars is that!!! man i spent every waking hour diggin holes and burying buckets,if you ask me experience and jars dont go together very well, if you grew 25 plants for every one of your 37 years thats still only 925 plants,i had you beat in my first year,25 plants seems like the absolute max for putting in jars,i say it again how many jars you got lol


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 27, 2009)

dankmango said:


> it works with little baby nugs maybe, but not a jar full if you get good harvest's bro. keep growin n you'll learn homegrown. buds contain 75% water n other vapor stuff it in and if you dont dry it all the way out you dont have real chronic. prolly taste like schwag


what the hell r u talking about? im telling u foo's what i do..i aint tryin to have a debate just dry as needed like i do when the buds dry on the outside it gets cured and dankmango stranger who dont know shit my buds tastes fruity and fresh all the time not schwagy rookie


----------



## jimisimmortal (Mar 28, 2009)

you tell em homegrown! dont even bother listening to these punks,theres more than 1 way to skin a cat,what the hell do they know if they aint tryed it?i bet if you look at some of these guys other posts all you find is a bunch of procrastinators who love to blow there own trumpets.personaly i dont cure in jars or any other sort of container,i only put em in something when they ready to store,and mine still smells and smokes great 18 months later(it would last i lot longer buts always been smoked by then.)


----------



## jimisimmortal (Mar 28, 2009)

ya just know that when bricktop says "experts" he means the so called experts that supply the seed banks, with that genetically challenged crap that everybody on these forums is so fond of, we laugh at all that ak47,northern lights,durban poisonblahblahblah here in new zealand,we use their strains but not till its been crossed backwards and fowards a few times with our own,why?,because no stable strain should herm from a storm,or rot and die before the seasons done.


----------



## Boneman (Mar 28, 2009)

J dog....read up on harvesting and curing but heres a quick lesson.

Hang dry in a cool dark place for about a week or until the stem snaps (not breaks). Then put the buds into mason jars and burp them periodically. After about a month you will have good looking, smelling and tasting weed.


----------



## outranked (Mar 28, 2009)

amsterdayum said:


> my first grow i made the mistake of drying for 4 day and curing for a month after and guess what???? bud rot!!... never made that mistake again so i dry for 6-10 days and cure for 3-6 weeks and i never have any probs


I dry 10-12 days.. cure 60-70. mason jars in closet. I open each jar 10 mins a day @ 2 times per day.. Never harsh.. always smells great.

Also , Brick top is 110% correct. I got this method from a friend in nor-cal where I live. He does a 90 day cure. swears by it.. 70 days works for me.. I keep saying im going to let one go for 90... but hey  any ways 50 mason jars is alot.. keep em in the dark. give em a lil turn. Use the hydrometer , temp meter and use a fan , humidifier if needed... dont spen all that time just to rush the end.


----------



## letsdothis21 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah I don't see why there is any reason to argue on how to cure...sure "experts" might say one way but jimi is right when he said that there is more than one way to skin a cat. Instead of arguing its nice to let people know the different ways that people do it BrickTop, in case people wanted to try and figure out their own way to do things, but that warning of budrot is appreciated.


----------



## jimisimmortal (Mar 29, 2009)

i did the jar cure thing last year 30 days worth,but it was in them about 90 more til i was finished smokin it but am just goin back to the way ive always done it, because it a: took to long (im done in 21/2-31/2 weeks tops dpending on the bud size) b: had no appreciable difference in smoke or smell to the way i already did it if anything the jar cured was the weaker of the 2 c: i end up losing trichs to the jar and my fingers(i hate that) d: my way is way easier and no risk of mold or budrot no matter what you do,totally idiot proof


----------



## dankmango (Mar 30, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> what the hell r u talking about? im telling u foo's what i do..i aint tryin to have a debate just dry as needed like i do when the buds dry on the outside it gets cured and dankmango stranger who dont know shit my buds tastes fruity and fresh all the time not schwagy rookie



I guess I spend too much time in the real world, not much of a "lvl 2 plant slayer" or whatever you guys are. and why would I do something that is illegal and tell a bunch of strangers, you are a true fool. I bet the MAN has you on his list


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Mar 30, 2009)

dankmango said:


> I guess I spend too much time in the real world, not much of a "lvl 2 plant slayer" or whatever you guys are. and why would I do something that is illegal and tell a bunch of strangers, you are a true fool. I bet the MAN has you on his list


"whatever u guys are"? dude ur a idiot u dont even know shit about me or anyone else on this site probably..u need to come back to the real world playa..im all legit i got a cannabis card and i work 4 a cannabis club so i dont break any laws..my county allows u to grow as many plants as u want as long as it fits in a 100sq ft room and all i got are 5 plants so slap ur self


----------



## bongholio (Apr 2, 2009)

i have 2 different strains and 6 weeks into flowering and have no smell at all and not sticky at all what do you think?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 2, 2009)

letsdothis21 said:


> Instead of arguing its nice to let people know the different ways that people do it BrickTop, in case people wanted to try and figure out their own way to do things, but that warning of budrot is appreciated.


 
So many people have their way but their way is almost always inferior to the right way. 

If someone new comes along it is best for them to learn the right way or the best way and then if they want to adapt and alter and experiment that is their business. 

If they know the best way to begin with they know the basics. It they learn the right way or the best way first they will then know if they try something else and have problems or less than satisfactory results why things turned out that way, they will know what was done different than the best way. 

After roughly 37 years of doing this I am not going to tell someone new or still inexperienced to do anything that I have devised for myself but will instead tell them the proven best way and if later they want to change something for some reason they will have the basic knowledge to know what can be changed or not changed and to what degree and if their experiment fails they will know why.

Sites like this are very useful for information but they can also be dangerous in that there is such a tremendous amount of inaccurate and terrible information passed from person to person under the guise of being the right or best way to do it. 

What is so horribly wrong about trying to help people the very most/best that you can? Isnt that better than telling them things that are not the best? 

After almost four decades of doing this there is little I have not tried and what I have not tried I have seen friends try so there is nothing new under the sun for me and when I think back at all the trial and error of the past I would sure have liked it if there had been sites like this back then and people handing out the best possible information. I would have listened to them and done what they had said. 

If someone does not wish to follow expert advice, and I do not mean my advice and instead the advice of experts that I follow and share with others, that is their business but who would think it wise to ignore expert advice and instead follow the advice of some amateur who likes to talk like they are Greenman or Jorge Fucking Cervantes even though they themselves never learned the best way to do things in the first place and if they did they do not have the common sense to first teach the best way and only then say how they then altered it to fit their system/needs?


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 2, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> dude u sure got alot to say even tho u dont know what the hell ur talking about..


 
Right  I dont know what I am talking about. I only have 37 years of experience under my belt, are you even 37 years old .. well that doesnt really matter. What I share with others is proven information, ways of doing things that professional/expert growers do and that I emulate. I do not say this is what I thought up or what I discovered for myself. It is known to be the best and that is why I share it. If you do not like it that is fine, dont do it, but do not think you are doing anyone a service by steering them in the wrong direction by telling them that what experts/professionals do is not the way to do things. 
 




> and i write like this cuz its faster and im not tryin to make it perfect..


 
You write the way you do due to a lesser education. If you had a higher education it would be ingrained in you to use the English language and to use full and proper words. Writing the way you do would be like fingernails on a chalkboard to you and you would not do it. The way people write tells the world a tremendous amount about them and at times if is anything but flattering. 
 





> anyways im telling u what i do and i dont get any mold on my shit..


 
All I can say is that if you actually get away with what you do you are tremendously lucky because I do not know anyone who has been as lucky as you and got away with doing things improperly and did not pay heavily for it.
 



> i dont give a damn what u think i came on here saying what i do i coulda just as easily took ur route and posted some shit from a website but i wanted people to understand that i dry less and cure more and it works for me if u dont like what i say then dont even try it i dont care dude im telling u what i do not telling u to do it


 
Had you posted information from a website that was very good information you would have done far more of a service to those who might be looking to you for help instead of telling them the things you have that are recipes for disaster. They will likely not be as lucky as you and when their crop is ruined due to theyre following your personal opinions will you replace it for them? 

The information I share with people will not later put me in a position where I have to say, well it works for me so I do not know why it did not work for you, sorry about your crop.


----------



## guni (Apr 2, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> BRICKTOP-well call me an expert cuz i dry for 2-4 days then cure for a month and dont get mold...WHAT DO U DO?


 

do not smoke this guys weed it will kill you


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 2, 2009)

GUNI it wont kill u but it might put ur light weight ass in a coma..never even seen mold dont know what it would look like on bud cuz i never had the problem..yet


----------



## doktordoris (May 1, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> You write the way you do due to a lesser education. If you had a higher education it would be ingrained in you to use the English language and to use full and proper words. Writing the way you do would be like fingernails on a chalkboard to you and you would not do it. The way people write tells the world a tremendous amount about them and at times if is anything but flattering.



I have to agree with Bricktop with regards to this subject.

I can't even bring myself to read a post if it is full of 'urs', 'u', '4', and all the other beastly 'text-speak' contractions.

Iam not for a moment suggesting that everyone should use perfect spelling and grammar, but I think posting in 'text-speak' is rude.

Why, I always think, if you cannot be bothered to write decently should you expect that I would be bothered to translate it.

But Iam a fussy, English person.


----------



## djlive001 (Feb 28, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> Right  I dont know what I am talking about. I only have 37 years of experience under my belt, are you even 37 years old .. well that doesnt really matter. What I share with others is proven information, ways of doing things that professional/expert growers do and that I emulate. I do not say this is what I thought up or what I discovered for myself. It is known to be the best and that is why I share it. If you do not like it that is fine, dont do it, but do not think you are doing anyone a service by steering them in the wrong direction by telling them that what experts/professionals do is not the way to do things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well said Brick Top, I could not agree more with all of your advice. Thank you


----------



## wvoider09 (Mar 1, 2010)

You can lead a horse to water but can't force it to drink. Reading through all this catty bickering was a joke! I do agree with Brick Top's advice. My hay smell from my first crops did leave after weeks of curing. The color deepened from fresh cut green to a kind of golden hue (the church). When grinding cured nugs, it gave off the best, pungent kind bud weed smell that convinced me that curing is a must! A proper dry does decrease the chance of mold as already argued. Cheers!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Mar 1, 2010)

jimisimmortal said:


> i did the jar cure thing last year 30 days worth,but it was in them about 90 more til i was finished smokin it but am just goin back to the way ive always done it, because it a: took to long (im done in 21/2-31/2 weeks tops dpending on the bud size) b: had no appreciable difference in smoke or smell to the way i already did it if anything the jar cured was the weaker of the 2 c: i end up losing trichs to the jar and my fingers(i hate that) d: my way is way easier and no risk of mold or budrot no matter what you do,totally idiot proof


Well, what is the mysterious way in which you process your marijuana after harvest?


----------



## jdshocker (Mar 7, 2010)

yeah so my dumb ass left for 3 and a half days and had my 2 mason jars without being opened. Got alittle of white mold started in one jar. Pulled both jars and let them sit out under a fan all night. Still smell like green grass that was cut. Didnt no if i could still smoke the bud with out the mold killing my ass or should i toss it? Any input will help.


----------



## Private Chronic (Mar 23, 2010)

toss it, no point in smoking moldy weed, and this whole dispute was a joke, everyone likes to show how big their ego is and thinks they know everything, its pointless and a waste of time for people who want real information about drying and curing, they don't want to read about two hens bickering about who's right or who's wrong get over it smoke a bowl and shut the hell up.

Best luck next grow JDshocker.


----------



## tranceparent (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm having a lot of trouble with weather or not I will be able to find a good spot to dry my buds, its getting colder out now and I don't think the loft in my shed will be suffecient, can anyone help with ideas of good dry spots, does it have to be hot for them to dry properly? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 8, 2010)

Brick Top said:


> I only have 37 years of experience under my belt,


Mere beginner then. My first grow was in 1968.


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 8, 2010)

jimisimmortal said:


> bricktop you showing how truly small time you are,you claim to be experienced but you store your weed in jars?lol, you must grow pissy little plants,or very few plants if you store the shit in jars,i mean how many jars you got?


Some truth in that - I started with mason jars, years ago, but when I got a yield of 72 ounces, from my small grow area, just couldn´t store them without incurring the wrath of SWMBO. Switched to ziploc bags.


----------



## johndoecangrow (Sep 8, 2010)

that is completely normal man.I freaked out the first time too all you need to do is cure it.what I do is let it dry for about 4 or 5 days then I put it in glass jars but don't pack it in too tight give it some space for a little air.then I open and close the jar off and on for the next week or so.be careful if you leave the lid on too long at first because it could get moldy if there is too much moister.


----------



## quietguy420 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah I tried drying for a day less than usual and the whole jar turned brown, lost smell and taste. "early stages of rott"......... Let the buds get crispy on the outside, toss into a mason jar about 1/2 full. Rotate the jar every time you get a chance and let the air out a few times a day. Your smell will start coming back in days.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 6, 2010)

Jim, its about quality not quantity when you want Good High grade smoke and High grade highs lol.


----------



## BoOYaH!!! (Oct 6, 2010)

Isn't your harvest/curing totally dependent on your climate and curing conditions??? 

So one technique can work fine for one...but may not work as well as the other in your specific climate / condition..... just saying cause you both have really good points.


----------



## ws23v21g (Oct 7, 2010)

BoOYaH!!! said:


> Isn't your harvest/curing totally dependent on your climate and curing conditions???
> 
> So one technique can work fine for one...but may not work as well as the other in your specific climate / condition..... just saying cause you both have really good points.


I think the bottom line is that drying AND curing is just about managing the process of dehydration no matter where you are located. If you look at it from that perspective you can taylor any of the different ways people use to your own needs. The trick if there is one is trying to decide when to make the next step in the process....


----------



## whitewidow99 (Oct 7, 2010)

didnt u do any reading before this? u have to flush and i always cure noone wants shitty grass like smoke hes asking if u flushed becuse that was probly half of your problem the other half is u did not cure and probly not properly drying ethier


----------



## Luger187 (Oct 7, 2010)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> age dont mean nothing get a job growing or working at a cannabis club. i did thats how i know what i know.


LOL the VAST majority of the budtenders dont know much about the buds, let alone how to grow it right. most places hire ditsy girls that just look good


----------



## Punk (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm going to buzz in and give my two cents:

Focused on the art of growing and less on curing, I too have ran into the problem of bad flavor from drying and curing and can say that curing the same way on different strains has generated different results. My conclusion is that some weed just doesn't taste good no matter what you do, even if potency is present.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## Oldmangee (Nov 6, 2010)

This was a really great thread .. i learned a lot


----------



## vic420 (Jul 28, 2011)

this is funny as hell.. ya wen i was like 13 an grew my first female plant. i just cut it down.. dried it for 10 days and smoked it .. and it was horrible.. and never grew till this year.. this year i grew and followed all the info i found online.. and my buds turned out great.. dried for 7-10 days.. then in jars with cap off for 1-2 days.. then jar cap on forr the day.. and opened 1 time a day for 15 mins.. take the nugs out put on a screen let sit for 15 mins. put back in jar close jar.. repeat till u get the smell and potency ur looking for.. gets better with age like wine.


----------



## GrowJay (Aug 12, 2017)

spindoktor said:


> dude..... how have you been on the RUI system for so long and not have read about curing..... there is SOOOOOOOO much information on this site that you should have definetly noticed people always asking about curing or their weed smelling like grass. Its pretty natural, usually only the skunks still decently smell after trimming. Its the chloraphyl escaping the plant as it drys which is the green chemical in plants that has that grass clipping smell. Good luck chief and happy smoking.


----------



## gangajqween2021 (Jul 8, 2021)

Now when harvest do you guys hang whole plant or do u trim down then hang?


----------



## Failmore (Jul 8, 2021)

lol. Resurrected from the dead.


----------



## ZeeeDoc (Jul 8, 2021)

JDawg701 said:


> so ur saying once i let them dry out i gotta put them in a container for a few weeks ???? is this wut everyone is suppose to do i was just told you dry it for a few days once there dry there ready for smoking ????? i didnt know that you HAVE to cure them so that you get that good taste and smell back ????? so if i dont put them in a container for a few weeks the buds are gonna keep that grassy smell and taste weird??


You been a member for 8 years and your producing buds with a grassy smell, not being harsh dude but fook me have you not learnt anything on this site, the bit about having to cure tickled me, you should know this shi*


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 8, 2021)

ZeeeDoc said:


> You been a member for 8 years and your producing buds with a grassy smell, not being harsh dude but fook me have you not learnt anything on this site, the bit about having to cure tickled me, you should know this shi*


That was 2007


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 8, 2021)

gangajqween2021 said:


> Now when harvest do you guys hang whole plant or do u trim down then hang?


Start a new post if you want answers


----------



## TeW33zy (Dec 29, 2022)

JDawg701 said:


> i trimmed my plants and set them to dry this is my first time well....before i cut them down they smelled really good and had a skunky smell after i trimmed it and hung it to dry now the buds that i triimed smell like a grassy green smell like it doesnt even smell like weed anymore it smells all greeny like freshly cut plants or something like i get the fact i just cut it fresh but shouldnt my buds smell more like weed instead of some greeny grassy smell ??? im starting to think its gonna taste like that and smell like that the whoile time if it does no one will wanna smoke somehing that smells like a grassy plant smell.....can ayone tell me if this is a normal smell when trimming the plants cause it did smell nice n skunky till i trimmed all the leafs now it just smells like a weird grassy smell it dont even smell like theres any thc or any skunk smell to it anymore .............thanks for all ur help


Smdh


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Dec 29, 2022)

JDawg701 said:


> i trimmed my plants and set them to dry this is my first time well....before i cut them down they smelled really good and had a skunky smell after i trimmed it and hung it to dry now the buds that i triimed smell like a grassy green smell like it doesnt even smell like weed anymore it smells all greeny like freshly cut plants or something like i get the fact i just cut it fresh but shouldnt my buds smell more like weed instead of some greeny grassy smell ??? im starting to think its gonna taste like that and smell like that the whoile time if it does no one will wanna smoke somehing that smells like a grassy plant smell.....can ayone tell me if this is a normal smell when trimming the plants cause it did smell nice n skunky till i trimmed all the leafs now it just smells like a weird grassy smell it dont even smell like theres any thc or any skunk smell to it anymore .............thanks for all ur help


Genetics or weren't done!


----------

